# Whussup With T.U.G. - B.B.S. "Sngnature" Files ?



## AwayWeGo (Oct 19, 2007)

I ran into a problem recently when I tried updating my TUG-BBS signature. I'm wondering now whether the TUG Grand Pro set a size limit on those. 

When I tried replacing a dead Internet link in my signature with a better link, TUG-BBS would not take it.  That makes me wonder whether my oversize TUG-BBS signature file led the Grand Pro to establish a signature file size limit for TUG-BBS signatures where there was no limit previously (or possibly a much larger limit, I don't know). 

If there is a file-size limit, then the only reason I can think of that my old oversize TUG-BBS signature file still works is that the vBulletin software applies the size limit only to new signature files & ignores signature files that are already in the system even if they're too big. 

Anybody in the TUG-BBS Wheelhouse willing to confirm or deny that guesswork? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 19, 2007)

Limits currently set as follows:

Maximum characters, excluding vBCode: 200
Maximum characters, including vBCode: 400

Far as I can recall, these have been set this way since we started up the vB implementation in June '05, and I can't recall any complaints of running into those limits til now.


----------

